# Linux zum Hosten



## Hannibal (21. November 2003)

Ich möchte gerne für mein PHP gebastel einen "kleinen" Linux Server basteln, also. Den PC hab ich schon und nun stellt sich einfach noch die Frage, welche Distribution ist für diesen Zweck am besten geeignet?

Ich sollt einfach 

-Apache
-PHP
-MYSQL
-FTP zugriff 

recht einfach einrichten können. Welche Distribtion und welche Version ist besonderns empfehlenswert?

Ich möchte das ganze auch nicht unbedingt nur mit Console machen müssen, weil ich mich erst aufs Programmieren konzentrieren möchte..

Tipps bitte


----------



## Christian Fein (21. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Hannibal _
> *
> -Apache
> -PHP
> ...



Um die konsole wirst du nicht herumkommen. Daher kannst du dir aussuchen welche Distribution du nutzen willst. Sind alle geeignet.


----------



## Hannibal (21. November 2003)

aber suse kann ich nicht herunterladen oder?


----------



## Tim C. (21. November 2003)

Doch auch Suse kann man von diversen Uni und Suse Servern kostenlos herunterladen. Allerdings meines Wissens nach immer eine Version älter, als das momentan im Laden stehende (?).


----------



## Daniel Wittberger (21. November 2003)

Hi

Ich finde Suse ist recht gut für Einsteiger. Ich habe selbst damit angefangen. 
Wenn du dir ein Linux download den willst schau einfach mal bei 
Linuxiso.org vorbei oder du gehst direkt auf die Seite des Distributors. zB: RedHat-Fedora (dort kannst du dir das neue Fedora Core 1 runterladen)

Ich hoffe ich habe ein bisschen geholfen.

Gr33ts
Stauffenberg


----------



## canuzzi (21. November 2003)

*console*

Ich wuerde dir empfehlen die konsole zu benutzen und erst gar nicht den XServer zu instalieren, weil der fuer das gedachte system nur nutzloser overhead ist. Wenn du dir suse holst. Alles was du mit dem GUI Installationstool yast2 machst, kannst du auchmit dem consolen yast2. Ansosnten ist es gerade nicht verkehr, wenn man programmieren will, sich mit der console ein bischen mehr auszukennen. Die Sachen, die du machen willst sind auch gut dokumentiert, schliesslcih handelt es sich um ein klassisches LAMP System.  SuSE wuerde ich einsteigern auch empfehlen.


----------



## Hannibal (21. November 2003)

ja ist eigentlich recht hilfreich.. 

also ich will mich nicht gegen die console wehren, doch die komplette apache installation mit über console komplieren hat bei mir nie geklappt.. weil die online tuts immer ne andere version meinten, dann kam ich mit apache durch mit php und dann mysql gieng nie...

darum habe ich einmal ein suse 8.2 installiert und die komponenten installieren lassen von yast lief dann auch recht gut.. aber ich war nicht so sicher ob suse nicht zu überladen war für meinen kleinen server, ich wollte ja nur hosten hehe


----------



## Christian Fein (21. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Hannibal _
> *
> darum habe ich einmal ein suse 8.2 installiert und die komponenten installieren lassen von yast lief dann auch recht gut.. aber ich war nicht so sicher ob suse nicht zu überladen war für meinen kleinen server, ich wollte ja nur hosten hehe *



Eine distribution ist so überladen wie mann das selber bestimmt.
Soll heissen wenn du nur absolutes minimum an Packeten installierst dann ist die installation, klein und überschaubar.


----------



## JoelH (21. November 2003)

*hmm,*

zum einfacheren administrieren via Webinterface find ich Webmin ganz gut. http://www.webmin.com


----------



## JohannesR (22. November 2003)

*Re: hmm,*



> _Original geschrieben von JoelH _
> *zum einfacheren administrieren via Webinterface find ich Webmin ganz gut. http://www.webmin.com *



Würde ich von abraten, Webmin , bzw. der Webservice, den Webmin zum HTTP-Zugriff zur verfügung stellt, ist verdammt unsicher. Ausserdem lernt man es so nicht.
Wenn du einen wirklich schlanken und sicheren Server haben willst würde ich zu einem BSD raten, OpenBSD wurde grade in der Version 3.4 released, ist wirklich zu empfehlen.


----------

